# Sram TT shifter with DA Rear Derailleur



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Will it work ? thank you


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

nismosr said:


> Will it work ? thank you


I don't think it will. The sram TT shifters use the 1:1 cable actuation ratio - shimano derailleurs aren't meant for this.

Go with a sram RD.


----------

